# Survivor



## Foxfyre (Feb 18, 2015)

Somebody suggested that we start a new Survivors thread so here we go.  If anybody objects, we can have it merged with the old one.

It is shaping up to be a fun season with all new people (I think)--no retreads.

*Survivor Worlds Apart*​
Premieres February 25, 2015​











*ESCAMECA TRIBE (BLUE COLLAR)*

*Dan Foley* – 47, Gorham, ME – Postal Worker
*Kelly Remington* – 44, Grand Island, NY – State Trooper
*Lindsey Cascaddan* – 24, College Park, FL – Hairdresser
*Mike Holloway* – 38, North Richland Hills, TX – Oil Driller
*Rodney Lavoie Jr.* – 24, Boston, MA – General Contractor
*Sierra Thomas* – 27, Roy, UT – Barrell Racer






*MASAYA TRIBE (WHITE COLLAR)*

*Carolyn Rivera* – 52, Tampa, FL – Corporate Exec
*Joaquin Souberbielle* – 27, Valley Stream, NY – Marketing Director
*Max Dawson* – 37, Topanga, CA – Media Consultant
*Shirin Oskooi* – 31, San Francisco, CA – Yahoo Exec
*So Kim* – 31, Long Beach, CA – Retail Buyer
*Tyler Fredrickson* – 33, Los Angeles, CA – former Talent Agent Assistant






*NARGAROTE TRIBE (NO COLLAR)*

*Hali Ford* – 25, San Francisco, CA – Law Student
*Jenn Brown* – 22, Long Beach, CA – Sailing Instructor
*Joe Anglim* – 25, Scottsdale, AZ – Jewelry Designer
*Nina Poersch* – 51, Palmdale, CA – Hearing Advocate
*Vince Sly* – 32, Santa Monica, CA – Coconut Vendor
*Will Sims II* – 41, Sherman Oaks, CA – YouTube Sensation


----------



## Hossfly (Feb 18, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Somebody suggested that we start a new Survivors thread so here we go.  If anybody objects, we can have it merged with the old one.
> 
> It is shaping up to be a fun season with all new people (I think)--no retreads.
> 
> ...


Sounds good to me. But I would like to see them complete the Ranger Course at Ft. Benning before going on Survivor.


----------



## Sherry (Feb 18, 2015)

I like the twist/concept of this season.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 18, 2015)

W00T! Lets just keep this one since its a new season. New thread to go with it!


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 18, 2015)

Hossfly said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Somebody suggested that we start a new Survivors thread so here we go.  If anybody objects, we can have it merged with the old one.
> ...



Well if the Rangers won't let them on the course, would giving them a shopping cart and a shopping list when the doors open at Wal-mart on Black Friday suffice?


----------



## Hossfly (Feb 18, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Walmart - More rugged than Ranger School! Lotsa road rage to overcome there what with people on the phone and people texting, clogging the aisles.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 19, 2015)

Shameless bump to attract Survivor fans to subscribe before the season starts.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 25, 2015)

Heads up everybody.  The opening show of the season is tonight.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 25, 2015)

I have been over at twitter and Rupert told me to watch for some guy in boxers and the sooooprise that comes along with those boxers as he hikes his leg up on a log to chat with someone.

So, heads up! Literally. LOL (I think)


----------



## Gracie (Feb 25, 2015)

Dodo Bird Feather Man is CREEEEEPY!!! Ewww!!!


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 26, 2015)

All in all I like the concept this season though.  And they did a good job of editing right off the bat so you felt like you were getting to know everybody right away.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 26, 2015)

So..........


lol. I know. Lame joke.


----------



## konradv (Feb 27, 2015)

Team Woodstock seems to have it all together.


----------



## Politico (Feb 27, 2015)

LOL Survivor is still on? That show is a joke. None of those people would last five minutes in a real survival situation.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 27, 2015)

konradv said:


> Team Woodstock seems to have it all together.



LOL.  "Woodstock" is a good nickname for them.  But yes, I think the free spirits like that are generally aware of others around them and instinctively react and work together.  That would be a real asset in a game like this.  The blue collars might be more rule oriented but also could have some of that same ability.  The white collars I think might be more calculating and overthink things too much and that would not be an asset on Survivor.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 27, 2015)

Unfortunately, Woodstock has someone old enough to have been there and is being shunned by one of the young bimbos. That can fuck up their team.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 27, 2015)

That's a valid observation too.  But it seems like every team has always had one or two people the others didn't respond to or responded  to negatively.


----------



## B. Kidd (Feb 27, 2015)

The 'no-collar' tribe is doomed. Whether it is tribal society or real society, that tribe is gonna be a big fail.  I like the concept this season.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 27, 2015)

B. Kidd said:


> The 'no-collar' tribe is doomed. Whether it is tribal society or real society, that tribe is gonna be a big fail.  I like the concept this season.



You think 'no collar' will fail?  Why?  It wasn't a big bet, but I put my money on that tribe to produce the winner this season.


----------



## B. Kidd (Feb 27, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> > The 'no-collar' tribe is doomed. Whether it is tribal society or real society, that tribe is gonna be a big fail.  I like the concept this season.
> ...



I don't see anyone in that tribe with a competitive enough 'can-do' spirit. I see alot of mega-drama on the horizon for them. It's still early, so maybe I'm wrong.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 28, 2015)

B. Kidd said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > B. Kidd said:
> ...



Well the White Collars defintely expressed a 'can-do' spirit and a high degree of competitiveness from the get go but they didn't get it done.  And they have already created distrust of each other in their tribe.  And the No Collars seems to already be building a team rapport.  So we'll see.  You might also be very right.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 4, 2015)

Heads up.  Episode 2 of the new series of Survivor is on tonight.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 4, 2015)

I'm sitting here waiting for it!


----------



## Gracie (Mar 4, 2015)

Vince Feather Hair is a wackadoodle. And every time I look at him I think of a baboon.


----------



## B. Kidd (Mar 5, 2015)

Well, Vince is history. 'No Collars' end up at tribal council and watching them decide on who to vote out was like watching cats being herded.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 5, 2015)

I am pleased Vince is gone. Dude was a wacko. He kinda reminded me of that other guy..the dragon dude. Forgot his name.

Postman guy reminds me of Philip minus pink underwear.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 11, 2015)

Nina got a bum deal. She's deaf, so she might "trip and fall"? Since when are deaf people physically helpless? What a bunch of tards.

Still nobody I really like yet. Plenty I don't like, though.


----------



## UnAmericanYOU (Mar 11, 2015)

I really think Nina was put on the wrong tribe all along. The no collar tribe thinks of themselves as some big creative free spirits, but thinking outside the box is killing them. You'd really expect the blue collar tribe to dominate in the team challenges that are so physical, and the white collar to win the more cerebral ones. 

So, I don't think anybody from the no collar tribe will get too far unless a couple of them are around during a swap or the merge - then, the versatility and adaptability could really help in the late game.

Nina showed me that she really was miscast when those other four told her not to participate in the challenge, and she said "oh, okay" when she knew she'd have to go if they lost again. It was like they threw the challenge to get rid of her because it had the same effect. And Will really screwed up last week when he voted out Vince when he knew he'd be left down 3-2 at best - he should have voted out Hali's pal instead to even out the numbers.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 11, 2015)

The guy has his harem..and Will has no place in it. He is next. Problem is, dude and his harem will have to merge eventually. I wonder how well they will go over with the others?


----------



## UnAmericanYOU (Mar 11, 2015)

Gracie said:


> The guy has his harem..and Will has no place in it. He is next. Problem is, dude and his harem will have to merge eventually. I wonder how well they will go over with the others?



Well, classic survivor strategy would be to vote out the man first, as an immunity threat then one of the other two. Double-boot episode next week, so there's a chance that tribe won't even go to TC but they sure foreshadowed trouble in the other two tribes tonight.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 12, 2015)

But it was a given that most of the no collars were uncomfortable with Nina and she with them so I fully expected her to go tonight.  They were so good the first week in the challenge though, I am surprised that they were so inept tonight.  The social dynamics seem so ugly in the blue collar though, I expect that tribe to implode any time.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 12, 2015)

None of them interest me. I don't particularly care about Nina....but I thought they treated her pretty bad. 

The Blue Collar have a prob with Mr. Mouth. Actually, more than one Mr. Mouth. But I can handle them. Blonde Tatt bitch, I don't much care for.


----------



## Yarddog (Mar 12, 2015)

Politico said:


> LOL Survivor is still on? That show is a joke. None of those people would last five minutes in a real survival situation.



If USMB ws in a survivor scenario,   who would you want on your team?     and who wouild you like to oppose?


----------



## Politico (Mar 12, 2015)

Again it is a staged reality show. But assuming it was real? No one. Nobody here would last in a real world survival situation.


----------



## B. Kidd (Mar 12, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> > The 'no-collar' tribe is doomed. Whether it is tribal society or real society, that tribe is gonna be a big fail.  I like the concept this season.
> ...


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 12, 2015)

Yarddog said:


> Politico said:
> 
> 
> > LOL Survivor is still on? That show is a joke. None of those people would last five minutes in a real survival situation.
> ...



I would choose the Coffee Shop regulars for my team I think.  This is a widely eclectic group most of whom have very little in common, but offers a very wide scope of skills and gets along really well.   The hard part though is when it was necessary to vote somebody out.  That would be hard.  I think we might draw numbers or something and just agree that when our number was up, we would be the one to go.

As for opponents. . .hmmm.  Maybe a group who post ONLY on the political threads and who would argue with a post no matter what is posted?  Those folks might be more likely to shoot themselves in the foot.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 12, 2015)

B. Kidd said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > B. Kidd said:
> ...



Yep.  Just goes to show first impressions aren't always all that reliable.


----------



## B. Kidd (Mar 18, 2015)

Two hour show tonite, Survival fanz........


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 19, 2015)

Dang.  I was enjoying the dynamics of the three tribe thing, and think they dismantled it and regrouped into two tribes too soon.  And of course the tribe with mostly gals in it is pretty well doomed if the challenges are really physical.  All they can do is try to keep the girls together as much as possible until the merge and take numbers into the final tribe.


----------



## B. Kidd (Mar 19, 2015)

I think a woman is going to win it this season. It's hard to say which one. None of the guys stand out.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 19, 2015)

B. Kidd said:


> I think a woman is going to win it this season. It's hard to say which one. None of the guys stand out.



I don't have a clue who to put my money on yet.  Still getting to know the players and I don't have much confidence that I have anybody figured out until they get down to the last six or eight or so.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 25, 2015)

I know I can't stand the boston dude. Can't think of any I actually like. Pretty sure this season sucks. Just not that in to it this go round.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 26, 2015)

Well the new alignment of the tribes puts most of the gals on one side and most of the guys on the other.  We (here at our house) were discussing how unfair that is to the women, but darn if they didn't win the reward challenge last night.  And with the other tribe not nearly as tight, I questioned the plan to throw the immunity challenge and then questioned their wisdom at voting out Joaquin instead of Sierra.

The girls, if they don't win immunity, can continue to eliminate the guys on their team and take all women to the merge.  And that could bode badly for the guys when the final tribe is formed.

I too am beginning to think this year's winner will be a woman but won't even try to guess yet who that will be.


----------



## B. Kidd (Mar 26, 2015)

Sierra stayed true to her roots (blue collars). Surprised me, cuz women are sooo fickle, especially when they are crossed! Joaquin was dead wight, great vote, thanks to Sierra. Dufus Rodney was in shock, deserved to be, as his bromance failed as he's a dummy. Texas dude is gonna eventually pay for throwing the challenge to Kelly. The problem with Kelly is that she is too naiive to win it. Still think it's gonna be a woman winner.
If I was forced to put money on it, Jenn could be the winner as she is funny and hip, but very, very smart too.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 26, 2015)

B. Kidd said:


> Sierra stayed true to her roots (blue collars). Surprised me, cuz women are sooo fickle, especially when they are crossed! Joaquin was dead wight, great vote, thanks to Sierra. Dufus Rodney was in shock, deserved to be, as his bromance failed as he's a dummy. Texas dude is gonna eventually pay for throwing the challenge to Kelly. The problem with Kelly is that she is too naiive to win it. Still think it's gonna be a woman winner.
> If I was forced to put money on it, Jenn could be the winner as she is funny and hip, but very, very smart too.



Well Rodney, who has developed into the closest thing we have to the villain this season--every good story needs a villain or somebody to hate you know--did learn the hard way that throwing challenges almost never ends well on Survivor and that he has little or no control in his tribe.  I figure Rodney will be around for awhile though or they wouldn't be giving him so much on screen face time and editing the episodes to make him out to be the villain or the guy everybody loves to hate.


----------



## B. Kidd (Mar 26, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> > Sierra stayed true to her roots (blue collars). Surprised me, cuz women are sooo fickle, especially when they are crossed! Joaquin was dead wight, great vote, thanks to Sierra. Dufus Rodney was in shock, deserved to be, as his bromance failed as he's a dummy. Texas dude is gonna eventually pay for throwing the challenge to Kelly. The problem with Kelly is that she is too naiive to win it. Still think it's gonna be a woman winner.
> ...



Except Rodney didn't throw the challenge...........Texas dude (Mike) did.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 26, 2015)

B. Kidd said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > B. Kidd said:
> ...



They both did having conspired to do so before the challenge.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 15, 2015)

This season truly sucks big ones. I was kinda rooting for Joe cuz he was killin' the challenges and truly wanted to play the game...but they send him home since he is a big threat, which is understandable. But Jenn is a quitter. She has no interest in winning, and just wants to fuck with people. I despise quitters and she quit in her soul although she is still there. And the floaters will float all the way to the end and win. Not much suvival, that.

Fuck it. I think I am done with this season. I despise floaters as much as I hate quitters.


----------



## B. Kidd (Apr 20, 2015)

Initially I thought Jenn had the moxie to win. Hell, now she doesn't even want to be there........F'in millineneal gen. losers!


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 20, 2015)

B. Kidd said:


> Initially I thought Jenn had the moxie to win. Hell, now she doesn't even want to be there........F'in millineneal gen. losers!



I'm not so sure.  She may be doing the I don't care routine to make herself less of a target.


----------



## B. Kidd (Apr 20, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> > Initially I thought Jenn had the moxie to win. Hell, now she doesn't even want to be there........F'in millineneal gen. losers!
> ...



I considered that, but she sounds genuine in wanting to leave.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 20, 2015)

B. Kidd said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > B. Kidd said:
> ...



So would I if I wanted to be convincing.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 22, 2015)

Like, wtf? Wasn't Dan supposed to use the two votes THIS tribal? And what an idiot that he can't see the forest for the trees. What a moron. 
Since Joe is out, I didn't much care any more but watched anyway. Mike is busting ass, but he has too many against him now. Those 4 are going to vote them all out one by one and the floaters AGAIN will get to the end. Sigh.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 23, 2015)

I'm pretty sure Joe intends to use his two votes to save himself, not somebody else. Unless I blinked and missed it last night, he doesn't know that the others are onto him re those two votes.


----------



## B. Kidd (Apr 23, 2015)

Dan can use his two votes at the tribal of his choosing. He's a milksop.........wish a great white would chomp him. What a bunch of despicable personalities.........the phrase 'dirty, rotten scoundrels' came to mind while watching last nites show.


----------



## Gracie (May 2, 2015)

Dan is a moron. I hope Mike keeps winning challenges so they turn on each other.


----------



## rcfieldz (May 21, 2015)

Well the show sure is edited to slur,malign and slander the people who are starved for celebrity status and have lofty goals of winning a million dollars(is that what they win?). I also get a feeling of evil sometimes from the host, maybe that's just me. It's over now till the next one... With rerun wannabe's. I guess there aren't that many loonies out there to keep the show going so they had to bring back some old ones.


----------

